# NFL Sunday Ticket Streaming Test



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

NFL Sunday Ticket, as usual, is testing its live streaming on the app with Week 4 preseason games tonight. I can access games on my iPad, but even after fully logging out of the iPad app, my Apple TV 4K is telling me to “Sorry this is taking longer than usual. Please check your internet connection and try again.”

Game data, updated scores, etc., are filtering to the individual game menu thumbnail graphics.

Is anyone else having issues attempting to stream to an ATV4K, or other TV streamer? Or is it just me?


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

UPDATE: Unsure what time it may have started functioning correctly, but the extreme late window of west coast preseason games were streaming properly to the ATV4K box. My last check was approximately 11:30PM CST. Short Cuts for previously concluded games were also accessible. The Sunday Ticket app on ATV4K to require a little more bandwidth than some of the other streaming apps, however.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Too bad DirecTV didn't send out an e-mail announcement until the day of the games. I didn't see the e-mail until it was too late. Not much of a test if nobody is watching. Great job, DirecTV, and thanks for nothing.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

the2130 said:


> Too bad DirecTV didn't send out an e-mail announcement until the day of the games. I didn't see the e-mail until it was too late. Not much of a test if nobody is watching. Great job, DirecTV, and thanks for nothing.


They've been doing Week 4 preseason testing in the ST app for the past few years. You're not really missing much on Week 4 of preseason, anyway.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, week 4 is barely worth watching, but it still would be nice if they didn't wait until the day of the games to send out an e-mail.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

You have to be a diehard football fan to watch any meaningless preseason NFL games. From what I've read on the sports pages many starters either don't play or only play a few minutes in these games.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

billsharpe said:


> You have to be a diehard football fan to watch any meaningless preseason NFL games. From what I've read on the sports pages many starters either don't play or only play a few minutes in these games.


Maybe, but people do watch them. The recent Sunday night Seattle @ Minnesota telecast got 5.3 million live viewers. People watch to see how draft picks perform and to watch players vying for roster spots. It's why people watch Hard Knocks.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

the2130 said:


> Maybe, but people do watch them. The recent Sunday night Seattle @ Minnesota telecast got 5.3 million live viewers. People watch to see how draft picks perform and to watch players vying for roster spots. It's why people watch Hard Knocks.


I guess you have to simply look at this as a value added situation, for what it is. Sunday Ticket does not include preseason games. The Game Pass package does provide you access to those games. If live preseason games are important to you, that's where you should be.

Regardless of if/when we might have been notified, if an Apple TV box was my only means of accessing the games, it wasn't working until the late run of games. It's simply for testing, and if anything, they're only looking for you to watch to find bugs and errors.


----------

